# pkg_config command not found

## patrick_bloy_III

Hallo,

ich mellde mich schon wieder mit einem Problem und hoffe das jemand weiter weiss.

Momentan folge ich noch immer relativ genau der Anleitung auf gentoo.org (/doc/desktop.html)

Beim Versuch den apache-Server mit php und ssl zu instalieren konnte emerge zuerst das php Packet nicht finden.

Ich habe den Aufruf folgendermaßen verändern:

emerge net-www/apache php net-ww/mod_ssl

beim Versuch das php Packet zu instalieren (?) (mit ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/php-4.2.2/php-4.2.2.ebuild config)

erhalte ich die Meldung, dass de Datei pkg_config nicht gefunden werden kann.

( /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: pkg_config command not found )

So eine Datei exisiert auf der gesamten Installation nicht.

Kann mir irgendwer weiterhelfen ?

Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Patrick Bloy

----------

## Pietschy

Hi

Sowas kenne ich noch von SuSE.

emerge pkgconfig

sollte genügen, dann klappts auch mit php   :Wink: 

An die, die Gentoo schon länger haben: passiert das öfters, dass Pakete nicht automatisch selktiert werden. Ich hatte ein ähnliche Porblem bei gnome, da fehlte DirectFB osä.

Ronny

----------

## MaDmAsTeR

Hi!

ich habe seit einer Woche das gleiche Problem.

Halte mich ebenfalls an den Desktop-Guide, aber beim Konfigurieren von php kommt auch dieses "pkg_config not found"

Das Packet pkgconfig ist aber installiert.

PHP-Seiten funktionieren natürlich nicht solang wie das nicht geht...

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??

----------

## Beforegod

Wichtig ist das ihr einfach mal ein 

```

env-update

```

macht. Damit werden alle Umgebunsvariablen eingelesen, die LD's gesetzt und alles sollte dann funkionieren.

----------

## c0re

tja,

ich hatte bis ebend das gleiche problem! die anleitung für die installation des apache-servers mit php und ssl ist wohl veraltet. 

um php in apache einzubinden:

emerge dev-php/mod_php

ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-versionsnummer/mod_php-versionsnummer.ebuild config

jetzt sollte das eigentlich funktionieren... bei mir hats das jedenfalls  :Wink: 

----------

## MaDmAsTeR

Hi!

das mit dem mod_php habe ich auch schon gemacht.

Aber ich bekomme nun des Source-Code zu sehen, heistt, also PHP Funzt nicht mit meinem Apache. An was kann es denn noch liegen, SSL funzt ja auch...

----------

## Pietschy

Jo das php-problem hatte ich doch auch

Mit folgenden Anpassungen und der /etc/apach/conf/apache.conf sollte es klappen.

Bei den Loadmodule-Zeilen

```
LoadModule php4_module extramodules/libphp4.so 
```

und bei AddModule 

```
AddModule mod_php4.c
```

einfügen ...

Und unter die Zeile

 *Quote:*   

> Include conf/commonapache.conf

 

das

```
Include conf/addon-modules/mod_php.conf
```

einfügen ...

Dann sollte der Mime-Typ php auch erkannt werden   :Wink: 

Grüße

Ronny

----------

## MaDmAsTeR

Hi!

Danke für deine Hilfe, aber das habe ich schon gemacht, Apache kommt dann mit folgender Fehlermeldung:

Syntax error on line 57 of /etc/apache/conf/apache.conf:

Cannot load /etc/apache/extramodules/libphp4.so into server: /usr/lib/libsablot.so.0: undefined symbol: __gxx_personality_v0                              

Ich habe es schon zig-mal probiert, das kann also nicht ein Modul-Problem sein, denn ich habe das jedesmal neu kompilieren lassen...

----------

## c0re

vielleicht hilft dir ja das:

```

emerge unmerge php apache mod_php mod_ssl

emerge apache mod_php mod_ssl

ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-4.2.2/mod_php-4.2.2.ebuild config

ebuild /var/db/pkg/net-www/mod_ssl-2.8.10/mod_ssl-2.8.10.ebuild config

```

die anpassungen an der apache.conf werden eigentlich vom 

ebuild /bla/bla/bla config

richtig vorgenommen.

wie gesagt, bei mir funktionierts!   :Wink: 

----------

## Pietschy

```

ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-4.2.2/mod_php-4.2.2.ebuild config

ebuild /var/db/pkg/net-www/mod_ssl-2.8.10/mod_ssl-2.8.10.ebuild config 
```

Ehh das ist mir neu , das sowas auch geht , wieder was gelernt

```
/usr/lib/libsablot.so.0
```

Die Datei gibts bei mir gar nicht   :Question: 

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt ...

Ronny

----------

## MaDmAsTeR

Hi!

ich nochmal.

Nachdem ich nun alles versucht habe, muss ich jetzt das Handtuch schmeissen, mrir fällt nix mehr ein  :Sad: 

Die Datei libsablot.so.0 usw existiert bei mir, weiss aber nicht woher die kommt.

Aber Apache braucht die anscheinend. Ich habe die mal weggemoved in nen anderes Verzeichnis und zwar alle libsablot.so.* Dateien.

Dann geht das Apache-Übersetzen nimmer:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lsablot

Wenn die Dateien existieren, dann geht das Apache-Kompilieren, aber mit dem MOD_PHP klappt nix.

----------

## Pietschy

Wer wird denn da Aufgeben ??? Das kenn ich doch gar nicht von dir   :Surprised: 

Wenn ich richtig liege (und ich habe gegoogle.de) gehört das Korpusdeliktie libsablot.so.* zu Sablotron. Was wo nach den Infos die ich gefunden habe. Irgendwas mit umwandeln von XML dateien und andere XML dateien zu tun hast. Das ergibt für mich nur recht wenig sinn, naja irgnedwelche Leute werden sowas schon brauchen. Ich habe aber auch hinweise gefunden, das die installation von PHP und Sablotron in kombination bestimmte einstellungen bei der PHP installation vorraussetzen. Was auch immer ... ich empfehle http://www.dynamic-webpages.de/php/ref.xslt.php und www.google.de.

Es grüßt Ronny Spinner Pietschy wie auch immer ... <-- Ich glaub nicht, das du wusstes das wir uns schon anderswo begnet sind.   :Wink: 

----------

## aaa

ich habe alle module erfulgreich geemerged, aber ich weiß nciht wie dieser fehler zustandekommt, kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch gemacht habe, oder reicht die meldung nicht ansatzweise ?

bin auch von suse umgestiegen, ode rbin noch dabei

bash-2.05a# ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-4.2.2/mod_php-4.2.2.ebuild config

!!! No message digest file found: /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-4.2.2/files/digest-mod_php-4.2.2

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate a digest.

bash-2.05a#

----------

## Pietschy

 *aaa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05a# ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-4.2.2/mod_php-4.2.2.ebuild config
> 
> !!! No message digest file found: /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-4.2.2/files/digest-mod_php-4.2.2
> ...

 

Also ich hab Apache php usw. selber konfiguriert. Darum hab ich mich mit sollchen meldungen nich auseinandersetzen müssen. Aber ich würde schlicht einefach mal der Meldung folge leisten und ...

```
bash-2.05a# ebuild foo.ebuild digest
```

... probieren.

Ronny

----------

